# Detective Paul Koropal



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Detective*
*Paul J. Koropal*
Allegheny County District Attorney's Office - Investigative Division, Pennsylvania

End of Watch: Tuesday, May 5, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* 18 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Heart attack

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Detective Paul Koropal suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in serving of 11 search warrants in Fayette County, Pennsylvania.

He and other members of a federal narcotics task force were serving the warrants when he told his partner he wasn't feeling well. He was taken to the Uniontown Hospital where he suffered a fatal heart attack at approximately 2:30 pm.

Detective Koropal had served with the Allegheny County District Attorney's Office for 18 years and was assigned to the Pennsylvania State Police Auto Theft Task Force. He is survived by his wife and two children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

District Attorney Stephen Zappala, Jr.
Allegheny County District Attorney's Office - Investigative Division
436 Grant Street
Courthouse Room 303
Pittsburgh, PA 15219

Phone: (412) 388-5300

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22471-detective-paul-j-koropal#ixzz3ZSdD2IiN


----------

